# 20 Foot EMT & Rigid Electrical Conduit ?



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

http://www.wheatland.com/electrical...ewsletter+&utm_campaign=Quarterly+enewsletter



> Wheatland's 20 foot EMT & Rigid conduit provides all the benefits of our 10-foot material while driving lower installation cost and quicker installations. Our 20-foot EMT & Rigid reduces the number of connections and associated labor cost when installing, while conforming to the same high manufacturing standards of our 10-foot lengths. With our 20-foot EMT and Rigid you will complete every job faster while lowering installation cost.


Yup,,,great news for the guys in the field,spend more time collecting unemployment :laughing::no:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> http://www.wheatland.com/electrical...ewsletter+&utm_campaign=Quarterly+enewsletter
> 
> 
> 
> Yup,,,great news for the guys in the field,spend more time collecting unemployment :laughing::no:


This is not new and when did you join 103? :blink:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

I'd rather handle a 10' stick over a 20' stick any day... I can see the benefit for straight runs horizontal or vertical, but if you're making a lot of bends, it's a pain in the ass.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> This is not new and when did you join 103? :blink:


Never,,but I did try,it did not go over to well..:laughing:

And this is the fist I've heard of 20 foot electrical conduit.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Never,,but I did try,it did not go over to well..:laughing:
> 
> And this is the fist I've heard of 20 foot electrical conduit.


The only time I have used it was PVC for power company work. 

I don't think the company has used any 20' metal conduit but we do use lots of 20' strut.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> This is not new and when did you join 103? :blink:


I did end up having to move 21' x 1 5/8" unistrut up to the 8 th floor of a building in buffalo Ny a huge pallet of it up the stairs with 4 other guys way back in the 80's:laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I priced it once for a long rack of 1" pipes. The cost-per-foot was higher than 10' sticks, and given the added weight and difficulty handling it, I didn't think I'd see a savings for that length of rack.

I suppose if you were running many thousands of feet of straight pipe, it would be less expensive overall.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Big John said:


> I price it once for a long rack of 1" pipes. The cost-per-foot was higher than 10' sticks, and given the added weight and difficulty handling it, I didn't think I'd see a savings for that length of the rack.
> 
> I suppose if you were running many thousands of feet of straight pipe, it would be less expensive overall.


I'll bet it would be fun trying to twist together a couple of those 4" sticks of RMC..


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Big John said:


> I suppose if you were running many thousands of feet of straight pipe, it would be less expensive overall.


I was thinking that it might be good for prefab but not if it is more per foot.

We use 20' strut a lot as we need tons of 6' foot sections for building big box stores, obviously you only get one 6' out of 10' with four feet of waste but a 20' gives us three 6' with only two feet of waste. 

The same might apply to pipe if the prefab guys needed lengths that worked better out of 20's


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> I'll bet it would be fun trying to twist together a couple of those 4" sticks of RMC..


The fitters I was working with last were putting up 20' lengths of black iron. It took only three guys, a lull with a big basket on it, and a well done hanger installation prior to spinning it all together. I've looked into 20' 4" EMT for some racks last year but never went through it. I can't say with any certainty that it would've been any faster


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> The fitters I was working with last were putting up 20' lengths of black iron. It took only three guys, a lull with a big basket on it, and a well done hanger installation prior to spinning it all together.


Who runs threaded big black iron anymore?:blink:

What was it for?

Here it is victaulic or welded.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

BBQ said:


> Who runs threaded big black iron anymore?:blink:
> 
> What was it for?
> 
> Here it is victaulic or welded.


It was gas. Maybe it wasn't black iron? I thought it just looked like black rigid pipe


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> It was gas. Maybe it wasn't black iron? I thought it just looked like black rigid pipe


It may be, different areas do things differently. 

I was not trying to give you a hard time I was just surprised. 

Most large gas lines I see going in are welded joints


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

BBQ said:


> It may be, different areas do things differently.
> 
> I was not trying to give you a hard time I was just surprised.
> 
> Most large gas lines I see going in are welded joints


I agree. I was under the assumption a 4" gas line would be welded. Whatever the case it's better them than me spinning that chit together at 25' above the plant floor. I'll stick to ten foot lengths. Look how close I can get them bad boys!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice job. 


Of course we would have to fire you, you eat supplies and time like they are free. :laughing:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

BBQ said:


> Nice job.
> 
> Of course we would have to fire you, you eat supplies. :laughing:


Haha yeah I know. I'm working with a pretty big checkbook though. Not as big as robroys but pretty close I imagine


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

The way I see it is you gotta strap it more often than 20' so I don't really see the savings either.

Pony, did you use one bolt for both the top and bottom strut straps?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

There was a job at a local power plant 20' lenghts of 6" rigid.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

How the hell do you handle and then tighten that stuff?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

nrp3 said:


> How the hell do you handle and then tighten that stuff?


Backhoe (I know this) with straps and big pipe wrenches (I am guessing). I was not on thie job THANK GOODNESS.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

That can't be good for anyone's back...


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Bbsound said:


> The way I see it is you gotta strap it more often than 20' so I don't really see the savings either.
> 
> Pony, did you use one bolt for both the top and bottom strut straps?


Nope one strap per pipe. There's about a half inch between them


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

brian john said:


> There was a job at a local power plant 20' lenghts of 6" rigid.


Yeah they can keep that monsense


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> Yeah they can keep that monsense


Man , you got that right.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> I agree. I was under the assumption a 4" gas line would be welded. Whatever the case it's better them than me spinning that chit together at 25' above the plant floor. I'll stick to ten foot lengths. Look how close I can get them bad boys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good work..:thumbsup:


----------



## Ewcelectric (Nov 3, 2012)

I like the idea of 20ft rigid but somehow I think the there would be a whole lot of erickson's being used


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> Nope one strap per pipe. There's about a half inch between them


 You should've said claimed you did just for the troll factor. I thought you did, too, and first I :laughing: then I .


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Big John said:


> You should've said claimed you did just for the troll factor. I thought you did, too, and first I :laughing: then I .


trust me I tried! that thing was a bitch to build. I basically had to do it one piece at a time. first weld the brackets, then paint them, then hang them, then the top two 4 inchers, then drop thread, yada yada. took me a whole morning :laughing::jester:


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Union legend around here when conduit was black painted enamel ,was electric pipe would be only in 10' lenghts and plumbing pipe, 20' to prevent scabbing other trades work.


----------



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

Been using allot of 5" and 6" pvc in 20' lengths. But it's multiple runs over a few thousand feet and it's 9-12' below ground.


----------

